# Yakozans JDM S15 Spec-R and Skyline R33 GTS-T



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Got inspiration from the other thread with the black S15 
Here are some pics of my car.

It's pretty much stock on the outside for the moment.
Might get Nissan OEM aero frontbar and sideskirts this winter so it looks lower.


with BBS trackwheels on




























From the latest car show.


















Here are some pics of my Skyline which is somewhere on the ocean right now. ETA Gothenburg january 15th 



















Here are more pics of the S15.
My photoalbum
Voodoo People Imagegallery :: Yakozan


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That looks awsome mate, two great cars:bowdown1: 

I really have to get into an S15 as soon as possible . . .:squintdan


----------



## evo3 (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice cars! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the comments 

Will enjoy comparing the two performance-wise.
the Skyline is stock though(except exhasut), so the S15 should be faster runing about 240-250hp @ the rear wheels with uprated suspension and brakes with less weight on top of that.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Both look really nice mate, hopefully i can hijack the boat and steal those volks off your skyline for mine mmmmm


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

my S15 was quicker than my GTR as a drive with just stage 1 tuning.
The GTR was faster with a better 0-60 time but from A to b there wasn't much quicker.
And it is a pretty car to look at too.

Black looks cool especially with the white wheels

The silvia was the best car I have ever had..... I think...

you have got to love the skyline though it is just a bit boring to drive compared to a silvia, but 0-60 was always superb in the GTR..and 120-170 just blows the silvia into the weeds but normal fast B/A road drivving was so rewarding in the silvia.

/Steve


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Great looking car. I am after an S15 as my next toy 

Gaz.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Thanks 

The S15 is pretty quick. But getting the power to the pavement in first and second is another story 
Will sort the rear camber and see if it gets better.

Anyone know what boost is safe to run on a R33GTS-T with kakimoto cat-back and Apexi power intake?

Might have a spare boost controller if i get the new HKS unit for the S15.

Bonus pic of the daily driver :flame: :chuckle:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Realy liking the black/white wheels S15 alot, this is my ideal runabout :smokin: ,this is my next project for defo


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Tigerbay said:


> Realy liking the black/white wheels S15 alot, this is my ideal runabout :smokin: ,this is my next project for defo


Thanks 

the black BBS wheels will be fitted to the Skyline and the Te37s to the S15.
But I really like the look of the SSRs and the white.

Will consider what looks best.
It's a shame to just have the SSRs as track-wheels because they were very very expensive when they where sold (discontinued now).
But I really want 18" for street use.

Also considering selling the Volks and getting white Work Emotions CR kai in 18" or maybe some Nismo LMGT4.

I'll try some combinations when the Skyline gets here.
Wheels is a real PITA to decide what to use :runaway:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Oh looksie looksie new pics 


















































































Used UK regplates I got with the S15 only to draw less attention from the authorities on the short journey home.
The car came de-registered and uninsured. But it was just a couple of hundred meters to the garage so I couldn't be arsed to call a tow-truck and pay megabucks for that short drive.

Outside condition was very very good.
Inside needs a little work. But it's easy fixes. New gear and handbrake boots and some paint on the centre console and some general cleaning is needed.
Overall it's pretty good. Nowhere near the S15 though.
The wing will have to get repainted as there is a bad repair paintjob on it. But I knew this before I bought it.

Felt kinda sluggish and not as quick and stable as the S15. Strangled might be a good word to use here. But then again this one is stock and I didn't floor it because I was running on fumes and I need to reset the ECU with 98RON fuel in it.

Engine noise was superb though. 
Straight 6 with Kakimoto catback sounds lurvley. 

I'll go back to the garage tonight and wash it 

Edit: Oh and the TE37s....

Can I get a BRAND NEW CONDITION 
Not a single mark on them and tires looks like new too 

Did I mention I'm very happy today


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

because of some paperwork issues I haven't been able to get the Skyline road legal yet. But hopefully on the 27th of August it will be.

Good thing I have the S15 to ease my mind with 
Here are some pics from a trackday here in Sweden called "Jap-Meet"

New front is on and sideskirts. Nissan OEM items. Also added some other bits including speed bleeders for the brakes. Really makes brake bleeding simple to do yourself.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

See you've put the Skyline's wheeks on the S15, nice


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

liked the last wheels, you need a vielside front bumper and at least a single rear spoiler!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> See you've put the Skyline's wheeks on the S15, nice


Thanks 
I think they suit the S15 better, offset was spot on. The Skyline now stands on Black BBS mesh wheels 



bazooqa said:


> liked the last wheels, you need a vielside front bumper and at least a single rear spoiler!


Thank you 
Don't like the Veilside front though. Just got this Aero front fitted this spring and I really like it. It's ABS plastic too.
I was talking to a guy in Denmark about a duck-tail spoiler (also Nissan OEM item) but haven't heard from him in a couple of months.

Don't like big wings. At least not for street cars.
Want this to look classy and not tuner-ish.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I always say that the S15 looks best without a spoiler. Very nice car.

Liking the skyline too.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I have to agree

Not to Hijack!


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

New pics of the Skyline which is finally road-legal here in Sweden 
Took a good 6 months to get the papers needed.



















Been driving it for a while now and it's very comfy 
Doesn't seem to pull that good, but the engine sound is great.
Being used to 4-bangers I often shift to early as the engine sounds like it's revving more than it is


----------

